# Before and After DP



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

I've noticed that people with DP have this dullness in their eyes. Other people have mentioned it too. I wanted to post a before and after picture to see if you can tell the difference.

Before DP









After


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

YES!

Your eyes before DP were not only not dull, but shining/glowing.

And after DP..yep...I can tell


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I totally see it. You're very beautiful in both pictures though.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I totally see it. You're very beautiful in both pictures though.


Thanks love.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> YES!
> 
> Your eyes before DP were not only not dull, but shining/glowing.
> 
> And after DP..yep...I can tell


Don't you find that so weird? I wonder what exactly makes that happen. It is kind of like a fish. When they are alive their eyes are all shiny and when they die they are flat looking. But we aren't dead. Just seperate.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

at least u look more tired, and less shiney..spark *bling* in ur eyes..


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Gosh, I love the first picture!! You are soo pretty







But yeah, in the first picture I can see that your eyes are very ''alive'," whereas in the second one they seem to have lost that spark. DP or no DP, you still carry an exquisite beauty, girl.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Gosh, I love the first picture!! You are soo pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you all are so nice. Thank you


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Gosh, I love the first picture!! You are soo pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Don't you find that so weird? I wonder what exactly makes that happen. It is kind of like a fish. When they are alive their eyes are all shiny and when they die they are flat looking. But we aren't dead. Just seperate.


Yeah, interesting analogy with the fish. And we certainly aren't dead. Disconnected, maybe, somehow.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

you or someone else should do this again without labeling them. I think putting the before and after skew the experiment. I think people are convinced before they actually look.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

forgive this picture, ilook like hell but i tought it gave a good comparison between my gf's eyes and my own


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> forgive this picture, ilook like hell but i tought it gave a good comparison between my gf's eyes and my own


Tommy, u kind of look like Spencer Pratt in a strange and slight way.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

haha, i know right. it's the dirty flesh tone beard. my girlfriend says the same thing, lol.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Hahaha =D


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> forgive this picture, ilook like hell but i tought it gave a good comparison between my gf's eyes and my own


I can totally see the difference between your eyes and your girlfriend's eyes. Also, the first picture if you without dp correct? Your eyes have more sparkle.

Haha you have what Joel Mchale calls the "creppy flesh colored beard". He does not like Spencer Pratt at all. No worries though. You are like a million times more attractive than him.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks TFP, you're too kind. it took a lot of brass to put that picture up as it is one of the worst pictures of myself that i have, and ya know, who wants to share a bad picture of themself. but like i said it shows the DP in my eyes.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> thanks TFP, you're too kind. it took a lot of brass to put that picture up as it is one of the worst pictures of myself that i have, and ya know, who wants to share a bad picture of themself. but like i said it shows the DP in my eyes.


Yeah, I can totally see the difference between the two of you.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I totally see it. You're very beautiful in both pictures though.


Agreed


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the real testimony is person to person interaction. Pictures I take are deceptively bright and clear, but in person I space out, and you can tell.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't see it in your eyes but I have it in mine a bit, I think it turns guys off







They like to see a lot of energy


----------

